# It's all about making-it-happen! ;)



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

It's all about making-it-happen! 

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iUtfcX_daM

Casey


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

looks mega


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like it is in the wrong forum!

Moved!


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Casey .You dont have the only electric drag racing vehicle in Canada.We raced an electric jr dragster last year in Saskatchewan .Check out the build thread at ev jr dragster .We did our first run on May 28 2011 at SIR in Saskatoon ,Saskatchewan Canada.You guys did a great job on your your truck ,just saying your not the only one.


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Jr Dragster!

Glad to run into another Canadian doing an EV race vehicle! I just watched the video I made. Your totally right, I should have said only purpose built, street legal, electric door slammer of smoothing to that effect. I think I was too excited with the dual warp9's sitting on the bench! ;D

Love your jr dragster project! We are currently building one with a Zilla 1K, Warp7, and a couple of custom built lithium race battery modules. If we are lucky, we should be able to hold 80 volts at 1000 amps. I am sure this should provide some neck snapping torque!

Keep having fun! ;D

Casey



jr dragster said:


> Casey .You dont have the only electric drag racing vehicle in Canada.We raced an electric jr dragster last year in Saskatchewan .Check out the build thread at ev jr dragster .We did our first run on May 28 2011 at SIR in Saskatoon ,Saskatchewan Canada.You guys did a great job on your your truck ,just saying your not the only one.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

casey.mynott said:


> We are currently building one with a Zilla 1K, Warp7, and a couple of custom built lithium race battery modules. If we are lucky, we should be able to hold 80 volts at 1000 amps. I am sure this should provide some neck snapping torque!


Your Jr dragster will be impressive.
80v + Zilla 1k + sub 500 lbs vehicule give 12 sec on 1/4 miles: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UOToi0fHNs

From Québec, Canada...


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Yabert!

This is swaaaaeeet! I am going to show my classes today. Thanks for sharing! ;D

Casey



Yabert said:


> Your Jr dragster will be impressive.
> 80v + Zilla 1k + sub 500 lbs vehicule give 12 sec on 1/4 miles:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UOToi0fHNs
> 
> From Québec, Canada...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

casey.mynott said:


> Hey Jr Dragster!
> 
> Glad to run into another Canadian doing an EV race vehicle! I just watched the video I made. Your totally right, I should have said only purpose built, street legal, electric door slammer of smoothing to that effect. I think I was too excited with the dual warp9's sitting on the bench! ;D


Hi Casey. I think u can call mine a street legal electric door slammer.  Looking forward to see how the dual 9's do against the 13" and how the Zilla does against the Shiva. . oh, and how the lithium does against the lead.  .


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey DIYguy!

Sweet! 2012 is going to truly be the year of the EV!!! I know that Dennis Burbe runs a heavily modified 13 in his truck smoke screen. Just seeing Shiva and lithium in the same sentence sends chills down my spine! So cool! ;D I have not seen any pics of the Shiva but they are shipping, no? Any pics of your project somewhere? Cheers! ;D

Casey 



DIYguy said:


> Hi Casey. I think u can call mine a street legal electric door slammer.  Looking forward to see how the dual 9's do against the 13" and how the Zilla does against the Shiva. . oh, and how the lithium does against the lead.  .


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

casey.mynott said:


> Hey DIYguy!
> 
> Sweet! 2012 is going to truly be the year of the EV!!! I know that Dennis Burbe runs a heavily modified 13 in his truck smoke screen. Just seeing Shiva and lithium in the same sentence sends chills down my spine! So cool! ;D I have not seen any pics of the Shiva but they are shipping, no? Any pics of your project somewhere? Cheers! ;D
> 
> Casey


Nice job with the students. I've been watching since u started.  I think we need to focus a lot on our younger crowd. I've been involved with a few schools now 2 of which have built EV's, one of which has been racing smaller cars for several years now. The great thing is that these kids just can't wait to get to class. I was also amazed at the different reasons. . . I've seen some girls who are in it because of the whole environmental aspect. Very kewl.
As for my ride. . . I will be reviving my build thread soon. Just finishing up the collection of some bits and pieces. Here's a shot of the Shiva.


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pic! OMG! The Shiva is a m-o-n-s-t-e-r! Awesome. ;D

Casey



DIYguy said:


> Nice job with the students. I've been watching since u started.  I think we need to focus a lot on our younger crowd. I've been involved with a few schools now 2 of which have built EV's, one of which has been racing smaller cars for several years now. The great thing is that these kids just can't wait to get to class. I was also amazed at the different reasons. . . I've seen some girls who are in it because of the whole environmental aspect. Very kewl.
> As for my ride. . . I will be reviving my build thread soon. Just finishing up the collection of some bits and pieces. Here's a shot of the Shiva.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

I have to agree, that "Shiva" is one sexy looking bit of kit, WANT WANT WANT


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Just got word, a small correction to the below. We will be using the Netgain Impulse9 for our motor for the Junior Dragster. Booya! ;D

Casey



casey.mynott said:


> Hey Jr Dragster!
> 
> Glad to run into another Canadian doing an EV race vehicle! I just watched the video I made. Your totally right, I should have said only purpose built, street legal, electric door slammer of smoothing to that effect. I think I was too excited with the dual warp9's sitting on the bench! ;D
> 
> ...


----------

